# H: Daemons W: IG/AM, Warhound



## rawrez (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi people, i have a large Daemon army that im looking to trade. Heres what i have:

About 4000 40k points of Daemons
1 Great Unclean One 57$
1 Lord of Change 57$
2 Daemon Princes, 2nd ed, winged 41.25$ x 2 82.50$
1 Daemon Prince of Nurgle 41.25$
1 Skulltaker 22.25$
51 Bloodletters 22~ 2nd ed 20~ 3rd ed 9 plastic current ed ($22.50 per 5 OOP x 8 180$ + 29$-1 model 26.10$) total 206.10$
30~ Plaguebearers 14 2nd about 16 3rd ed 22.50$ per 5 x 6 = 135$
20 Horrors 22.50 per 5 x 4 90$
13 Flamers 22.50 per 3 x 4 1/3 = total 97.50$ 
4 Bloodcrushers 30$ x 4 120$ ish
15 Fleshhounds 41,25 per 5 x 3 = 123.75
29 loose nurglings, 3 bases with 4 on each and 5 bases with 3 nurglings on (going by ebay prices £1 per nurgling or 1.68$) so total of 56 nurglings total 94.08$
1 Soul Grinder Plastic $66

All models metal unless stated otherwise, varying square and circle bases but have enough square bases to base everything on standard 25mm base.
All models are either primed or fully painted, some are bare metal (LoC and Loose Nurglings)
RRP - 1192.43$ or £709.82 **No Codex**

Chaos Space Marine Codex 50$

Wants:

Imperial Guard or Astra Militarum whatever floats your boat:
A vehicle based guard army. Hit me up with what you have!
FW Warhound Titan and Apoc Rules for said Titan.
Both Astra Militarum and Militarum Temptus Codecies
7th Ed rules i presume whats called 'Warhammer 40,000' is 7th ed rules.
Warhammer Escalation

In all trades, i am happy to ship worldwide, preferably UK (as im based in UK), we pay our own shipping. But i WILL NOT ship first in any trades. I know that sounds harsh, but ive been screwed over in past and this is pretty my my entire collection. Im really only looking for full trades, but open to possible partial trade.


----------

